# Falta de estabilidad en balanza de precisión



## pablobddlu (Mar 29, 2012)

El problema es que al encender la balanza no puede estabilizarse en un valor fijo (0.00 gramos), al momento de calibrarla me sale un error en el display (CAL Err: Error en la calibración producido por la falta de estabilidad de la lectura o por la colocación de peso incorrecta) asi dice el manual.

Por ahi lei que puede ser debido a la temperatura o corriente estática, pero no se como solucionarlo.

La balanza es: COBOS DC-2300-SX


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

¿ Al menos tiene una correcta conección a tierra ?


----------



## pablobddlu (Mar 29, 2012)

Mira... tengo otra balanza exactamente igual que funciona correctamente... comparando a simple vista tienen todo igual también la conexión a tierra, ahora voy a empezar a medir tensiones a ver si hay algo mal, es un circuito medio complejo ese es el tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

Si si , pero puedes al menos medir las tensiones de la fuente.


----------



## pablobddlu (Mar 29, 2012)

Bueno... las tensiones de la fuente son iguales... y cambiando las plaquetas que contienen los micros y otros integrados, es decir puse esa plaqueta en la balanza que funciona bien y siguio andando bien... por lo tanto todo se reduce a que el problema esta en el sensor de peso o en el display (lo cual no tiene mucho sentido)


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 20, 2012)

pablobdlu,si tiene mucho sentido que sea el sensor de carga...puesto que por cualquier sobrepeso se puede estropear o simplemente por fatiga del material con el tiempo pasa (ten en cuenta que es un elemento mecanico bajo torcion)...verifica que la referencia de mv de salida de esta este estable...que no siga aumentando poco a poco sin añadir ningun peso...


----------



## julmar (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola pablobddlu, pues el sensor de peso debe ser una celda de carga ke por lo general se compone de 2 o 4 galgas extensiométricas (es básicamente una resistencia eléctrica) que forman un  puente de Wheatstone que genera una tension del nivel de milivoltios cuando hay desplazamiento en la plataforma de la bascula y asi como comnenta daniel puede estropearse con un sobreesfuerzo.  lo comun es que tengan cuatro cables 2 de polarizacion VDC y 2 de la señal en milivoltios. raliza la prueba que te indica daniel  con pesos patrones (conocidos). si la señal no te varia entonces ya seria problemas del amplificador.


----------

